# Fur coats: thoughts?



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2007)

i hate it. i don't see what's so great about fur coats. i think they're all ugly and now *guys* are wearing them? please.

long fur coats were already disgusting and now so are the gross short ones everyone's been sporting.


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 23, 2007)

I personally dont like em...reminds me too much of Russia for some reason lol...and plus its kinda cruel! I think ppl wear them because its kind of a status symbol...real good quality fur coats are very expensive so i guess it kinda says "im rich bitach"...

this is not really about fur coats but....i remember a girl in my class she started wearing a dead fox around her neck...LMAO....she thought she was so hot....my mom has one she got a long time ago from poland or russia....they are creepy to me...


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't like fur coat at all.


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't like them either, not only because I feel bad for the animals, but like you said Jen, they're ugly!

I think some super chic, classy people can get away with wearing them sometimes though. But as far as the rest of society goes...nah.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 23, 2007)

hate em


----------



## claire20a (Feb 23, 2007)

Totally agree with all of the above!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 23, 2007)

and is it a bad thing? :laughing:


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 23, 2007)

I actually have a fur coat. It was my grandmothers and it was purchased new in 1960, has her initials monogrammed into the lining of it, and it really looks nice despite it's age.

ETA: I haven't worn it for well over a decade. I will keep it because it was something of hers.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 23, 2007)

I hate fur coats even if they are fake


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 23, 2007)

I think they're ugly and it's unnecessarily cruel so someone can flash how much money they have.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't like anything about them. They are ugly, pointless, and mean. I don't want to go on some PETA rant...but why kill an innocent animal to have their fur? Stupid!

Anyways - all in all I don't like them...I agree with Jenn - especially not MEN in them LOL!


----------



## Bea (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a vintage fur jacket that I absolutely LOVE!! I also have a sheep-skins coat with a huge, huge fur collar. Also vintage. In Norway fur is almost a necessity in the winter. It just gets so cold where I live. Nothing better than fur to keep you warm. I do also like the way they look Not sure I would buy one new though!

just saw I'm in the minority here...do you wear leather shoes, belts, bags etc???

Anyway, I grew up on a farm, and although I absolutely love animals I'm also used to the idea of "using" animals for food, clothing...


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 23, 2007)

super tacky. I think of old ladies and pimps when i think of a fur coat.


----------



## Saje (Feb 23, 2007)

The most fur I would wear would be the faux fur on the hood of my jacket.

Full fur is ugly... I havent seen anything full fur that doesnt make you look "larger"


----------



## han (Feb 23, 2007)

dont even get me started about fur and the animals that suffer.


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 23, 2007)

ITA.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 23, 2007)

It kind of weirds me out. lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 23, 2007)

I would never wear a fur coat and I would never be seen with someone wearing a fur coat. If people really knew how animals suffered for a stupid coat or jacket, no one would ever buy one again.

Even if I received one from a relative I would toss it.

BTW, I posted a message looking for pleather handbags, a few weeks ago.

So I don't purchase products made with leather either.


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 23, 2007)

I think wearing fur is pretty gross. I couldn't do it, myself... just can't get past the *dead animal * fact of it all. I don't really even like the look of fake fur. And it always smells like animal, too. Even natural hair in makeup brushes smells icky to me, especially when they're wet. Eww.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 23, 2007)

I love, love, love fauz fur. I have 2 Dennis Basso faux furs that I love. I have had many compliments on them. I think they are elegant and very "classy Chic".


----------



## blackmettalic (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a tapestry coat with fake fur around the collar and sleeves. That doesn't count does it? I love that coat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 25, 2007)

ditto! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 25, 2007)

I personally like the way they look but wouldn't go near them. The way in which animals are killed is extremely cruel just for the sake of not damaging the coat. I would wear fake ones though just not here in Puerto Rico. Weather's too hot.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree!!! I once tried on a faux fur coat and it made me look like a big bear!!!! :laughing:

I also hate to see that a poor defenseless little bunny, fox, etc. had to die to keep your a$$ warm. I'm not a PETA person at all. My husband is a hunter but he doesn't kill anything unless we're gonna eat it.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2007)

I also think fur looks kind of trashy, unless it's in a really oldschool hollywood way.. the only way I'd ever wear it is as a white fur collar on a jacket or something, but I couldn't bear the thought of some of the cruel ways they use to take the fur off the animal, it's just not worth it.

I have a bunny staying at my house at the moment and I love touching his fur, and I always stroke furs when I go to op-shops, but dude, that totally belongs on the animal. I love putting my head against that bunny, he feels beautiful!

The best place for a fur coat is on an animal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think looking like a big fur poofball is very attractive, and I see very few uses for them. I do sometimes like fur accents, but only with faux fur. It looks just as decent as the real thing, and it's a hell of a lot cheaper and animal-friendly. I'm personally fine with wearing leather anything.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 25, 2007)

Fur is worn by beautiful animals and ugly people

the faux fur that us commoners wear, make it fashoinable and the poeple without a heart and thoes who can afford it opt for the real deal....

DONT WEAR FUR REAL OR FAUX!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 25, 2007)

there tacky as hell.

then again i try to avoid fur (hard when you love vintage stuff) and a lot of leather in general.


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't like them and actually never have. I always think anyone wearing them looks like a big chinchilla. They are not flattering in any way and I agree with one poster that it is just a symbol of status to let everyone know they have money. Don't they smell as well? Ewww.


----------



## Mia! (Feb 26, 2007)

totally tacky.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Feb 26, 2007)

I like fur coats, not long ones though, and only real fure, no faux

I have about 4 that have fur


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw this lady at the mall last week in this huge fur coat. She looked ridiculous! I think they are out of fashion anyway


----------



## Colorlicious (Feb 26, 2007)

i dislike fur all the way. i dont believe in the killing of animals for fashion, if i do wear it it's faux fur, and it would only be the trimming in the hood of my jacket or something but yea not a fan of the long or short ones


----------



## katana (Feb 27, 2007)

Fur Coats bad idea! Leave the animals alone!

As for the look, if you want it go faux. If it's good quality you might not even see the difference. I don't like the look of a full-on fur jacket, but a lil faux furr trim looks very chic in the right setting.


----------



## anne7 (Feb 28, 2007)

I really dislike them, I think they are sort of tacky. If I had money to flash around, lol, I would invest in a beautiful Burberry trench and pretty cashmere dress coats, not fur.

I do like the look of faux fur as a trim on a hooded jacket, though.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 28, 2007)

dont like fur coats....its just cruelty to animals


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 28, 2007)

ummmmmm..... cruelty to animals? so thats a no no for me.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

I hate them too. I think they are so ugly.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 3, 2007)

I think fake fur can be a fun silly accent... Im all for that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> real no way!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 4, 2007)

Yuck And Cruel


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 4, 2007)

I was watching Sweet Sixteen with that Memphis chick wanting a Christmas theme. Anyone else watch it?

Well, anyway - she was wearing a coat over white dress. I thought that was real cute &amp; for formal events, I would so want to rock one. Like my wedding or something.

Other than that, it's a hit and miss. Not something to take into the clubs or at Denny's. You feel me? Ha.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not one of those crazed "throw pig blood on you if you wear one" people, but I don't care for it myself. Fake fur on a coat collar is about my limit.


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 7, 2007)

I absolutly hate fur. I don't even think it looks nice.

If people do like fur , they can easily buy the *fake fur* clothes, nowadys it looks so real. It's no need to kill animals for this and what hurts me the most is the WAY they kill those animals, it's horrible and cruel. I can't say in words how awful I think it is. :SHOCKED:

I really hope one day the (real) fur clothes will be history :wave:


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 7, 2007)

i think they're pointless. especially if it's real fur.


----------



## iatreia (Mar 8, 2007)

non-applicable to my hell hot country

but anyway, for those who like animal furs, "PETA will kill you!" =D


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

fur is dead. the end.

not really, cause i could go on about how wrong it is.

however, i think leather is wrong too..but no one else seems to get the fact that leather is dead, too. poor cows.


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 9, 2007)

I think differently about leather. I will try to explain my theory :smile:

People eat meat... as long as the cows (and other farm animals ofcourse but we are talking about leather now) have a good life ( and I mean *no* bio industry, where the cows can't turn their body's and that sort of stuff) AND are treated with respect (that's not beating with sticks and other cruel things) and be killed on an animal-friendly way, there will be plenty of leather.

With the fur-industry you just know how cruel they treat the animals:scared: , and we can make fake-fur as a replacement.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

well, the truth in the matter is that the leather everyone wears wasnt from a cow who had a happy life. and there is no way of knowing that it did. in fact, the leather may even be from a CAT. we can also make fake leather as a replacement. the meat industry is a horrible one, and what goes along with it, the leather and fur industrys, are JUST as cruel..


----------



## SweetFirefly (Mar 10, 2007)

I would never buy or wear fur. Disgusting.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with fur coats as long as the animals are not killed just for their fur, and as long as they are raised and killed humanely. (I haven't done a lot of research on the fur industry so I don't know what the standards are.) I will still buy leather products and eat meat, but I would avoid products that I *knew* the animal had to suffer .... like I am a little hesitant to eat veal, since most calves raised to produce veal are not treated very humanely!

Of course I grew up on a cattle ranch, so I can't say that the entire meat/animal industry is evil! I know some farms do not treat their animals well, but my parents always treated their cattle very well! If anything, my dad spent so much time with the cattle (feeding them, caring for sick ones, check pregnant cows to make sure they weren't going into labor and having problems, even taking sick calves into our garage in the middle of winter to treat them, etc.) that he was never able to spend as much time with me and my brother as he wanted to! But he could never let a sick calf suffer or the cows go hungry, that would just be cruel.... And consequently, since he took such good care of the cattle, they always grew up to be strong and healthy and got the best prices at the sales! So treating your animals humanely also pays off monetarily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, I personally think fur coats (and faux fur coats) are just ugly! I don't just don't like the style so I wouldn't wear one ... a fur-trimmed coat is ok, but I don't think I'd want to wear a solid fur coat!


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Ewwww


----------



## Sum (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't like them though I love leather.


----------



## Sparko (Apr 29, 2007)

real fur makes me gag, literally.

i can't even stand to be in someone's house if they have a leather couch.

now faux fur is another thing...

i don't have anything with faux fur, but i've been seeing it a LOT lately, and sometimes i thing it can look really great, depending how you wear it.

but those big long fur coats are hideous, they've always been hideous, and they'll always be hideous.

they don't look classy to me at all.


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

don't like


----------



## KristinB (May 25, 2007)

Fur coats are disgusting. Also fake fur might not always be fake. Google JcPenney fake fur coat and it comes up with a story about how these coats are from China with "fake fur" and it was from raccoon dogs, which are part of the canine family, that they tortured and skinned alive for the fur trim on some ugly coat.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 25, 2007)

i've always thaought they were tacky like only women over 70 should wear them, like princess elizabeth, LOL!!


----------



## brewgrl (May 25, 2007)

hahaha, i am SO not in the popularity count of this thread...

i used to say at parties, "I love animals, i have a few hanging in my closet."

i remember being young going to Union Square with my mom and having high tea at the Francis Drake. Then we would window shop all the big stores. We didnt have a lot of money when i was young, so window shopping was our sport and our bonding moment. We would walk through I Magnin and Macy's and Neiman Marcus and I would always want to go to the top floors- the Evening Dresses and Fur Coats. I would rub my face in their softness. I would imagine being in this one scene of Singing in the Rain where they were having a sing song fashion moment.

i eat meat, i have leather purses, and snakeskin sandals. My husband hunts, I've killed mice. i wear fur. i am not ashamed, i dont feel guilty. i still open the closet and rub my face in them.


----------



## Nox (May 25, 2007)

I love the look of vintage fur stoles, but I find it more acceptable if it's a faux fur wrap instead of genuine.

Full length fur coats though, I have never liked. Not for the looks nor my personal ethics. Most people in the world live in a climate and technological age where they cannot justify wearing fur out of necessity.


----------



## Barbette (May 27, 2007)

NO.

_Fur is worn by beautiful animals and ugly people_

I am against eating, testing on and wearing all animals.


----------



## ivette (May 27, 2007)

i'm not one for fur coats either.

my dad gave me a rabbit fur coat-i would never wear it, but like oobladi i've kept mine for sentimental reasons


----------



## Babino (Jun 18, 2007)

Love Fur! I love the feel of real fur....would NEVER wear fake fur...I feel like you can tell when you see it and the feel of it......just is not as soft......

I'm not into the HUUUGE fur jackets that some rappers are wearing...LOL....but I like the cute litle 50 style jackets...so chic!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 18, 2007)

unless youre an eskimo, theyre unnecessary.

faux fux trim or collars i can understand, but not an all-out fur ensemble!


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 18, 2007)

I like some of them, but ONLY faux. I would refuse to wear a real one. But some people can pull them off really nice.

Guys in fur coats?

Ugh.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 18, 2007)

a girl after my own heart... i am so "spare the teddy bears" as well. i like my fur real. although i do have one floor length,trench style white rabbit one i got on a serious discount at bebe's one year, totally ostentatious- less rapper though and more secret agent... in white fur.

tomorrow someone will douse me in red paint, i know it.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 18, 2007)

I am partially the same way, i dont wear fur period though. But I will say that if you are against real, you should be against fake as well, some of the "faux" fur pieces made by designers are actually raccoon dog fur, and they lied to consumers by saying that it is fake, when I find my blog with the sources, i will post it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit : found it LMAO, and you thought you looked good in that!!! | Progressive U you would be surprised the designers that got caught


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd never wear fur. I think it's totally morbid to wear someone else's skin.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 18, 2007)

No I am not a fan of fur either.

*Babyangel *


----------



## angellove (Jun 18, 2007)

Hate Em!


----------



## Barbette (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you wear leather shoes?


----------

